# off leash huskies



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

so this post is for the dog trainers out there (well duh).

my husky is decently trained as in all the usual sit, stay, down stuff and a few tricks. shes really good at walking on a leash, etc. My one issue is off leash. Its impossible (for now at least). I've talked to multiple commercial pet trainers (like Petsmart) to private trainers to the really expensive "been doing it forever" trainers and they all say the same thing to me. "Huskies are runners. No matter how much training they get, we recommend that you don't off leash them."

Hmmm...really?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It can be done but it's a long process, difficult and discouraging.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> so this post is for the dog trainers out there (well duh).
> 
> my husky is decently trained as in all the usual *sit, stay, down stuff and a few tricks*. shes really good at walking on a leash, etc. My one issue is off leash. Its impossible (for now at least). I've talked to multiple commercial pet trainers (like Petsmart) to private trainers to the really expensive "been doing it forever" trainers and they all say the same thing to me. "Huskies are runners. No matter how much training they get, we recommend that you don't off leash them."
> 
> Hmmm...really?


Beautiful dogs. Did you work on the command "come" and if so how did you go about instilling that command?

It's a pedigree working dog and they are a bit stronger willed. In general, you get a lot more faithfulness and obedience out of a mutt. Pedigree dogs are more likely to a just a bit more tougher in that respect and more inclined to ignore commands. Huskies like to run but they are pullers to be more correct. Your dog has nothing to pull so is doing the next best thing, running and there is nothing like being off lead! It's no wonder she is giving you some trouble, she is having a lot of fun when off lead!

Total recall is not easy for some dogs. I see owners often screaming for their dogs to no avail. They think they got it because it seems to work around the yard and house but when tested the recall sometimes fall short of being reliable, and you're right, professional trainers can get expensive. Best thing to do IMO is don't let your dog off lead if you can't trust your recall. Why take a chance? You can however get some good strong rope clothesline, like several hundred feet, and give your dog only the amount of distance you feel comfortable with. Use a sturdy stick to wrap the clothesline, don't use your hand. You don't want your fingers caught up in case the dog want to pull you around! Good luck.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I taught her the "come" command when she was a pup. It was one of the first things because I was hoping that maybe she could be off leash when she got older. I started with a short leash, having her come and sit on my left side whenever i said "come" then I made the leash longer and longer. She's been doing it with a 30 foot leash I have.

Exactly as you said...she listens to the "come" command when on a long leash, backyard, in the house, etc. But of course, outside...its more like "FREEDOM!!" and all of it goes out the window haha. Granted...she always stays where she can see me even if its so far I can barely see her haha.

The main reason I was asking is because we go to the dog beach every weekend where dogs roam free and run for miles. Its just so sad because she wants to be with them. I know that its pretty unrealistic that she'll ever get to. Especially since the lifeguards all ask that the "running" breeds stay leashed haha. 

Honestly, i don't care if the training is pricey if a trainer tells me they can either do it, or teach me to do it, i'll pay it. But they've all told me that realistically...though it can be done with a LOT of work, it won't be guaranteed like it would be with a golden retriever. i've called so many trainers and yea...with the husky...they all tell me the same thing, that huskies just love to run and sending her to a trainer for it is a waste of money. Its not that they're running away from the owner, they just sprint and suddenly they're a mile away haha.

RFD...i don't mind a difficult or discouraging long process if your method will work. 

Either way, thanks for the input guys. The poor munkie shall be doomed to be leashed at the beach. :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> RFD...i don't mind a difficult or discouraging long process if your method will work.


There is nothing magic or exotic about "my way" (which I didn't invent). It's simply practice and more practice in more and more distracting environments using longer and longer tethers while always giving plenty of reinforcement when she succeeds. Set it up so that she is successful at least 80% of the time. She only learns when she is successful. If you increase one of the criteria and she fails a few times in a row, lighten that critera some until she becomes proficient again, then increase it again slowly. It's hard for me to write down the words explaining the process but its very easy to demonstrate in person.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea thats pretty much what i've been doing to get her to know the command. i was hoping that maybe you had a method that i havent tried yet. thank you tho.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> yea thats pretty much what i've been doing to get her to know the command. i was hoping that maybe you had a method that i havent tried yet. thank you tho.


Sorry, there are no magic bullets in animal training. The principles are all the same. There are some fine points that are important such as making sure she succeeds 80%+ of the time. Keep increasing the criteria always being alert for signs its time to decrease the criteria. Don't increase the criteria faster than the dog can handle it. Extend your leash when she gets proficient at 30'. Get a 100' rope. Always praise and reward while teaching. Always make it fun to come to you. Never fuss if she screws up. Never call her to you to fuss at her. Never call her to you to do something she doesn't like, such as a bath, etc. NEVER loose patience. Know when it's time to end the training session. Never train when you or the dog is in a bad mood or if one of you is having a bad day.

All these are critical and can determine the difference between success and failure.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BabyHusky said:


> s
> "Huskies are runners. No matter how much training they get, we recommend that you don't off leash them."
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks everyone for your inputs. i've been doing what you guys have all sad. i suppose ill just keep at it and who knows...one day she may be ready.


----------

